# 25 mm VW MOD



## Rafique (22/11/16)

Morning Guys and Girls,

Recently a very happy owner of the OBS Engine and Serpent mini 25. Im looking for another mod that fits 25mm atties like a glove. I currently have the hohm slice paired with the Engine but I find the discharge rate fairly quick with the Hohm battery.

Should I go Brillpower or another dual 18650 mod that fits 25mm RTA's.

Looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

I'm in the same boat , I'm liking what I see about the Minikin V2 but portability looks like it might be a bit bulky. Also looking at the Noisy Cricket II which can do basic VV in series which for my needs are perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/11/16)

Rafique said:


> Morning Guys and Girls,
> 
> Recently a very happy owner of the OBS Engine and Serpent mini 25. Im looking for another mod that fits 25mm atties like a glove. I currently have the hohm slice paired with the Engine but I find the discharge rate fairly quick with the Hohm battery.
> 
> ...


The serpent definitely belongs on the hohm slice. Engine needs a dual 18650.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (22/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> The serpent definitely belongs on the hohm slice. Engine needs a dual 18650.
> View attachment 75989




@Kalashnikov, looking good man. was thinking something around the lines of the G-Priv. What battery you running and does the percerntage drop fairly quick. Fair enough it has quick charge but I like to see my battery full without using it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/11/16)

Rafique said:


> @Kalashnikov, looking good man. was thinking something around the lines of the G-Priv. What battery you running and does the percerntage drop fairly quick. Fair enough it has quick charge but I like to see my battery full without using it.


In which device? the slice is the hohm battery and samsung 30Q in minikin. I do sometime use the engine on the slice but at 50+ Watts the battery isnt happy. But it does charge fast so it makes up for it


----------



## GMacDiggity (22/11/16)

I second @Kalashnikov on this one, the Hohm Slice is the perfect mod for a serpent 25 imo. Best mod I own at the moment in terms of how it puts the power down and its TC capability. Definitely worth grabbing one. battery lasts a day or so for me using the hohm grown cell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/11/16)

I'd say get a dual 18650 mod.

As for which one, well, that is up to you. Quite a lot of choices out


----------



## Rafique (22/11/16)

Abit to heavy

Do u have any suggestions for a dual 1850 mob that fits 25mm. I saw the osub from smok I'd about 25mm at the top and looks good just worried about battery life.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/11/16)

Rafique said:


> Abit to heavy
> 
> Do u have any suggestions for a dual 1850 mob that fits 25mm. I saw the osub from smok I'd about 25mm at the top and looks good just worried about battery life.
> View attachment 75990


I would take a smok alien if not a minikin cause its small and will fit the engine perfectly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (22/11/16)

Battery life on the osub is quite decent. Vaping at 50w, hard mode, 0.23 ohm coil and I go through about three tanks on the Serpent Mini 25 before I recharge. There's still battery left but i prefer topping it up as it's usually by the end of the day.. Looks great as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Another option might be the SMOK G320 Marshal when it comes out , you can run either 2x or 3x 18650 so I think battery life would be decent. Not sure if overhang would be a problem though as it's fairly narrow it seems.

Dimensions
DEPTH 31 mm
HEIGHT 89.5 mm
WIDTH 61.5 mm
PRODUCT WEIGHT 320 g

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Naz (22/11/16)

Minikin v2 Ftw. Apparently, it has very good battery life. It's just not very pocket friendly though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Think my mind is made up as well  

Minikin V2 - at home vaping 
Noisy Cricket II-25 - out and about

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tockit (22/11/16)

Just keep in Mind that dual batteries in series dont give you double the capacity. if you have 2 3000mah batteries in series your capacity remains 3000mah and not 6000mah. you do get double the power though but then that power only usefull if you vaping over the 100watt mark. My very first setup was an iJust S (3000mah) and the battery life was good would last me a day with how i vape. i then got me a Hotcig R150 with dual 18650 25Rs( 2500mah) thinking that with 2 batteries it should last longer. Nope Wrong, it died quicker than the Ijust S. I now have the hohm slice and vaping at the same wattage i did the Hotcig and Battery life is much better, Battery lasts me the whole day but that is me vaping at 35watts.


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Just keep in Mind that dual batteries in series dont give you double the capacity. if you have 2 3000mah batteries in series your capacity remains 3000mah and not 6000mah. you do get double the power though but then that power only usefull if you vaping over the 100watt mark. My very first setup was an iJust S (3000mah) and the battery life was good would last me a day with how i vape. i then got me a Hotcig R150 with dual 18650 25Rs( 2500mah) thinking that with 2 batteries it should last longer. Nope Wrong, it died quicker than the Ijust S. I now have the hohm slice and vaping at the same wattage i did the Hotcig and Battery life is much better, Battery lasts me the whole day but that is me vaping at 35watts.



Ah ok then , also vape at 35W and below so Cricket not really a winner ?


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

@Kalashnikov and @Rob Fisher and @Sir Vape - please can you put a pic up of the Minikin V2 from the side - do the batteries go in side by side or behind each other like in the eVic Dual...?? Thank you.


----------



## Tockit (22/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Ah ok then , also vape at 35W and below so Cricket not really a winner ?


Oh no its a winner if you run your batteries in parallel, then you double your capacity and you have battery life for days just you dont have all that power though.


----------



## Tockit (22/11/16)

Max said:


> @Kalashnikov and @Rob Fisher and @Sir Vape - please can you put a pic up of the Minikin V2 from the side - do the batteries go in side by side or behind each other like in the eVic Dual...?? Thank you.


Side by side hence why the V shape.


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Oh no its a winner if you run your batteries in parallel, then you double your capacity and you have battery life for days just you dont have all that power though.



Yes but you can run VV mode only in series if I understand correctly ?


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

@Tockit - Thank you so much - does the Minikin V2 allow for "Parallel" & "Series" operation of the two batteries ...??


----------



## Tockit (22/11/16)

Max said:


> @Tockit - Thank you so much - does the Minikin V2 allow for "Parallel" & "Series" operation of the two batteries ...??


99.9% of dual battery mods are in Series unfortunately. the minikin is Series aswell.


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

@Tockit - that is cool - series operation will give prolonged power - not additional power.


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/16)

Max said:


> @Kalashnikov and @Rob Fisher and @Sir Vape - please can you put a pic up of the Minikin V2 from the side - do the batteries go in side by side or behind each other like in the eVic Dual...?? Thank you.



Here we go @Max!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soutie (22/11/16)

The therion is a parallel mod, battery life for days and 25mm tanks look awesome on it. Haven't seen the engine on one but there is zero overhang with the Gemini mega.

Black Friday coming up. Maybe there will be some good deals on one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

Ok - cool. Thank You @Rob Fisher and @Soutie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (22/11/16)

25mm atty on therion


----------

